# Tyre shine



## rossid2005 (May 30, 2011)

I'm looking for a decent tyre shine I'm using meguiars tyre gel atm and it goes every where as soon as I drive can any1 recommend a decent 1 cheers


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yea me also mate looking at http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/zaino/zaino-z-16-perfect-tire-gloss/prod_476.html


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Really rate dodo juice's offering.

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/dodo-juice-tyromania-tyre-wax-180ml.php?manufacturers_id=47


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=240088


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

rossid2005 said:


> I'm looking for a decent tyre shine I'm using meguiars tyre gel atm and it goes every where as soon as I drive can any1 recommend a decent 1 cheers


How did you apply it and did you buff any excess off? Ive never had a problem with megs endurance gel before.


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

As above, put it on leave for about 20 mins then buff off the excess...:thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

rossid2005 said:


> I'm looking for a decent tyre shine I'm using meguiars tyre gel atm and it goes every where as soon as I drive can any1 recommend a decent 1 cheers


By the sounds of it, you are applying too much. Apply using a small off cut of sponge, couple blobs of product and wipe round. By the time you get to the 3rd tyre, you won't need so much product as the sponge will already be loaded with the gel.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Meguiars Endurance Gel if used correctly will not spray but i also have the SPRAY version which drys to the touch.

www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/meguiars-endurance-tyre-spray.html


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Blackfire Long Lasting Tire Gel.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Megs endurance shouldn't sling if not over applied, it's says to leave to cure for 2hours but half hour seems to do mine fine


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

rossid2005 said:


> I'm looking for a decent tyre shine I'm using meguiars tyre gel atm and it goes every where as soon as I drive can any1 recommend a decent 1 cheers


 what look do you like? New tyre? Matte look? Wet look?

I like swissvax pneu the best, followed by zaino Z16. These give the matte to new tyre look. They last ok, certainly last between washes.

I'm not really a fan of megs endurance, but it does last. This is the one I use on other peoples cars though. As said previous, if it slings, you are applying too much. If you are finding you have to apply a bit to make them black, give the tyres a scrub with degreaser first. I always do this before applying tyre gel, it both looks better and lasts longer. :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I still really like the Valet Pro Dynosus? Tyre shine stuff as it leaves a glossy look if you just put it on or a semi shine if you give it a wipe over. It dries fully and lasts weeks and is well priced really. It never seems to get mentioned for some reason, maybe because its not the easiest to find but if you do its worth the try
http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=VAL-DIO-TYRE


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Megs Endurance is a very good tyre dressing, your just over applying or not working the gel enough.

DJ Tyromania is also very good.


----------



## rossid2005 (May 30, 2011)

I use a sponge to apply it and try and put on as little as possible and I then giv them a wipe over with a clean sponge and I still get it every where of course ur gna get this if ur over loading the sponge when applying but I'm not lol


----------



## rossid2005 (May 30, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> what look do you like? New tyre? Matte look? Wet look?
> 
> I like swissvax pneu the best, followed by zaino Z16. These give the matte to new tyre look. They last ok, certainly last between washes.
> 
> I'm not really a fan of megs endurance, but it does last. This is the one I use on other peoples cars though. As said previous, if it slings, you are applying too much. If you are finding you have to apply a bit to make them black, give the tyres a scrub with degreaser first. I always do this before applying tyre gel, it both looks better and lasts longer. :thumb:


Looking for wet look mate ???


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

rossid2005 said:


> Looking for wet look mate ???


Stick with megs endurance. :thumb:


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

I use 303 Aerospace on mine at the moment. Apply it with a brush leave it to soak in for a couple of hours then clean off the excess and it seems to last very well, certainly at least the same as megs endurance gel if not a bit longer.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

type[r]+ said:


> Stick with megs endurance. :thumb:


Agree, apply as mentioned. Very good product and the bottle will last ages.


----------



## buddy2shoes (Aug 11, 2010)

Ditto to the above, I find the finished result excellent. I've been usng the same sponge for a while, as it doesn't dry out and find that I don't need to add much product each time as it is so well loaded and goes on really well. You really do need to make sure that any excess is removed, particularly in the little grooves and patterns on the tyre.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

buddy2shoes said:


> Ditto to the above, I find the finished result excellent. I've been usng the same sponge for a while, as it doesn't dry out and find that I don't need to add much product each time as it is so well loaded and goes on really well. You really do need to make sure that any excess is removed, particularly in the little grooves and patterns on the tyre.


Yes, my sponge still has lasts months use on it. It really does go a long way.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> Blackfire Long Lasting Tire Gel.


I agree. Expensive but brilliant results. :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I alternate between megs endurance,TW wet and black and a sample of some dressing I got from Nath on here (ta again!) I did ask him what it was but Ive forgotten


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

3m Tyre Restorer - nice matte OEM finish
i4D Tyre Gloss - almost shiny, goes to satin after a day, lasts a long time
Autosmart Finish - satin, water based
AutoGlym Bumper Gel - matt and messy to work with
1Z Vinyl Gel - if you spend a lot of time working it into the tyre, lasts a very long time - satin finish
1Z Kunstoff Intensiv - solvent based, makes tyres black and waterproof
Sonax Tyre Care - satin finish, the second best spray can I have
1Z Rubber Protectant - shiny to satin in 3 days - the best spray can dressing
Espuma RD50 - Another solvent dressing, very good, and waterproof while it's working
Autoglym Rubber Plus - Shiny and solvent

and my current favourite
CarPro PERL 1:1 - two coats of this, and looks shiny for 3 days, then stays clean and satin for a very long time (2 weeks so far). I usually top it up every week after an APC wipedown with a MF towel.

All of this on Pirellis and Michelin tyres - the make/type of tyre absorbs differently, so you'll get a different look.

Never tried endurance, but want to try the spray version eventually...

Waiting for GTechniq T1 to be released!


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

My long term fave is Meg's Enduro gel.....is the spray any better? i.e. more durable?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Z16 for me.
Highfling for Simon ..


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

DesertDog said:


> My long term fave is Meg's Enduro gel.....is the spray any better? i.e. more durable?


Comes out BLUE but drys to the touch without the greasy look but does not last any longer but looks better imo. I still put mine on with a foam applicator so it does not spray everywhere.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

id like to say autosmart tango as u can use it to seal your wheels (works great) and if you spray some at 1:1 (the only way i use it) on the tyres and rub in with brush or sponge comes up good not too shiny but looks very clean. and no worry's about stripping of wheel sealant with it


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Meguiars endurance is good, but being in this weather, mucky roads, any tyre dressing will wash quicker now than in summer, the roads are filthy at present.

If you find it slinking on the wheel arch or under the sills, let the gel soak in the tyre wall, and run a cloth around the tyre, no slink then, one bottle lasts ages.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm liking Autosmart Smart Shine at the moment.
Great product :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Demetri said:


> I'm liking Autosmart Smart Shine at the moment.
> Great product :thumb:


How much is smart shine retailing for on the market Buddie


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> How much is smart shine retailing for on the market Buddie


I got mine off fleabay for just under 7 squid for 500ml delivered.
I got it so that I could test it out and really liked it so I got me some more.
The Doc also sent some pictures of the finish.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Demetri said:


> I got mine off fleabay for just under 7 squid for 500ml delivered.


Fleabay ? is that the word for ebay, sorry to ask this.

There autosmart products on ebay, are they genuine or watered down....


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Fleabay ? is that the word for ebay, sorry to ask this.
> 
> There autosmart products on ebay, are they genuine or watered down....


Yes mate.

Never had any issues as yet (touch wood) there are some good genuine sellers out there.
I got Trim Wizzard, smart shine , Highstyle all from the same sellers. If I like the product I get in contact with my AS rep and get 5litres of it


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Demetri said:


> Yes mate.
> 
> Never had any issues as yet (touch wood) there are some good genuine sellers out there.
> I got Trim Wizzard, smart shine , Highstyle all from the same sellers. If I like the product I get in contact with my AS rep and get 5litres of it


Thanks for the reply back, much appreciated that's the way of doing it, trying it first, then if you like it see your rep.

Autosmart are decent products, i really like the threads the Doctor starts, they are interesting.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Zaino Z-16 Perfect Tyre Gloss works a treat for me.

It gives a matt sheen to the tyre, you can add another layer for more gloss.

Don't forget to prep/clean the rubber with APC, I find it helps with the durability of the tyre dressing. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Thanks for the reply back, much appreciated that's the way of doing it, trying it first, then if you like it see your rep.
> 
> Autosmart are decent products, i really like the threads the Doctor starts, they are interesting.


The Doctor knows his Autosmart mate.
They do some top,top products....AS Actimousse XLS, Ultra Mousse, Highstyle ,Smart Shine, Trim Wizzard/Ultra, Tardis they just keep on going :argie:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Who is the Doctor?


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

Chemical guys new look trim gel is great, very wet looking!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

jubileebug said:


> Chemical guys new look trim gel is great, very wet looking!


Out of all them I have used that does sling.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

tosh said:


> 3m Tyre Restorer - nice matte OEM finish


Any idea on durability?



tosh said:


> Waiting for GTechniq T1 to be released!


Now that sounds promising!


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

I only use Megs Endurance if I am in a hurry ...... its a good product for the price and if applied liberally, doesn't splatter. 

I do however find Dodo Juice Tyromania a fantastic product if applied properly and the way its meant to be used. !! 

Apply, leave to haze over 15-20 minutes (it is a wax based product) ........ and either ........

A = Buff straight off and leave a nice satin natural look.

or 

B = Spray with a water bottle and buff to a lovely shine.

Either way, its awesome when you get proper rain beading on your tyres !! 

Megs last me roughly - 5-9 days, dependant on car usage.

DJ Tyrmomania - 7-14 days, again dependant on car usage.


James


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

AG bumper care works great on tyres, applied with an old sponge, cleans nicely and gives a clean matt finish

ive ran out of cheapo stuff and wondered what to use on the tyres on the gfs car as i refuse to use expensive stuff on that bag of sh!t punto

came out nicely


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Tazz said:


> AG bumper care works great on tyres, applied with an old sponge, cleans nicely and gives a clean matt finish
> 
> ive ran out of cheapo stuff and wondered what to use on the tyres on the gfs car as i refuse to use expensive stuff on that bag of sh!t punto
> 
> came out nicely


+1 for Bumper Care - didn't like it on my bumpers, but was very good on tyres


----------



## asifsarwar (Mar 28, 2010)

espuma rd 50 nice matt effect on the tires and lasts long v long


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

asifsarwar said:


> espuma rd 50 nice matt effect on the tires and lasts long v long


It is great, but impossible to get in less than 5L!
Same with AutoGlym Rubber Plus...

T


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Gtech T1 is now the best ive used it lasts ages. Even lasts longer than my pneu:doublesho With most tyre dressings the more layers you add the more gloss you get:thumb:


----------

